# Samyang 16mm f/2.0 crop-sensor prime kicks butt



## Aglet (Mar 26, 2014)

Pretty good measured parameters against the big-boys!
I shoot full manual a lot so I'll consider buying one for this kind of performance.

www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Samyang-16mm-F2.0-ED-AS-UMC-CS-lens-review-A-worthy-contender/Samyang-16mm-f-2.0-ED-AS-UMC-CS-Vs-Carl-Zeiss-Distagon-T-2.8-15-ZE-Canon-Vs-Canon-EF-14mm-f-2.8L-II-USM-Superior-uniformity

www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Samyang/Samyang-16mm-F20-ED-AS-UMC-CS-Canon---Measurements


----------



## NWPhil (Mar 27, 2014)

It makes no sense comparing it with FF lenses - apples with apples.
The samy 16mm is equivalent to a 24mm FOV in FF; so DxO is being silly and bringing rigged results this way.
When one changes to other lenses in equivalent FF range, or to a FF camera with given lenses, the results are substantialy different.
Not to say the Samy is not good at all - just should not be compared the way they did


----------

